# Norwegian:  Klar for Norge



## Grefsen

I would like to write *på norsk* "I am ready for Norway" and have it be in the subject line of an email.  By "ready for Norway" I mean that I have taken care of all of the major details for my upcoming trip to Norway.  

Would my meaning be understood if I wrote something as simple as *"Klar for Norge"* or would it be much better if I wrote *"Jeg er klar for min tur til Norge"* (or something similar to this)?

*På forh**ånd takk!*


----------



## oyvindbs

I think "klar for Norge" is used in the news for players being ready for the national team(football etc.) than for someone being ready to go to Norway. That does of course not mean that people won't understand you 

I would say "Alt klart for turen til Norge"/"Alt er klart for turen til Norge" or "Jeg er klar for å dra til Norge". Your proposition "Jeg er klar for min tur til Norge" is all right, but the recipient of your mail will probably know that it's your trip and not somebody elses, and therefore you don't really need to use "min tur". If you want to emphesize that it's your trip I would use "turen min" rather than "min tur" even though I'm not sure why..

If you want to use a typical Norwegian expression you could say "Alt er klappet og klart" which means something like "everything is ready/taken care of"..

I'm sorry if I made this a lot more difficult than it actually was..


----------



## Grefsen

oyvindbs said:


> I think "klar for Norge" is used in the news for players being ready for the national team(football etc.) than for someone being ready to go to Norway. That does of course not mean that people won't understand you



I believe that you are probably correct about *"klar for Norge" *being used mainly in *fotball* articles as well as other articles about national team sports.  Since most of my *norsk venner *are also  *fotball* fans they might even think it is a bit humorous if I use *"Klar for Norge" *as the subject of an email.


----------



## Grefsen

oyvindbs said:


> I would say "Alt klart for turen til Norge"/"Alt er klart for turen til Norge" or "Jeg er klar for å dra til Norge". Your proposition "Jeg er klar for min tur til Norge" is all right, but the recipient of your mail will probably know that it's your trip and not somebody elses, and therefore you don't really need to use "min tur". If you want to emphesize that it's your trip I would use "turen min" rather than "min tur" even though I'm not sure why..



*Tusen takk* for your very complete reply *oyvindbs!     

*You are making some excellent contributions and are a very welcome addition to this forum.  **



oyvindbs said:


> If you want to use a typical Norwegian expression you could say "Alt er klappet og klart" which means something like "everything is ready/taken care of"..
> 
> I'm sorry if I made this a lot more difficult than it actually was..



No actually you haven't made this more difficult for me at all.  Now I have several different options that I can use in the subject line of emails that I will be sending to my norsk venner to let them know about my upcoming trip to Norway.

*Tusen takk igjen for hjelpen!  *


----------



## Grefsen

oyvindbs said:


> I would say "Alt klart for turen til Norge"/"Alt er klart for turen til Norge" or "Jeg er klar for å dra til Norge". Your proposition "Jeg er klar for min tur til Norge" is all right, but the recipient of your mail will probably know that it's your trip and not somebody elses, and therefore you don't really need to use "min tur". If you want to emphesize that it's your trip I would use "turen min" rather than "min tur" even though I'm not sure why..



Could this be another possibility?

*Snart skal jeg bli klar for turen min til Norge.

P**å forhånd takk!*


----------



## oskhen

Grefsen said:


> Could this be another possibility?
> 
> *Snart skal jeg bli klar for turen min til Norge.*
> 
> *P**å forhånd takk!*


 
It's grammatically correct, but a bit complicated and strange, I think. *Snart er jeg klar for min tur til Norge/Jeg er snart klar for min tur til Norge* would be a better and more common way of saying it.


----------



## aaspraak

If you want to use the word _bli_, it would sound better to use _Snart blir jeg klar..._ or _Jeg blir snart klar..._ than _Snart skal jeg bli klar..._

Personally I'd probably use _jeg er snart klar._ I also think just _klar for Norge_ is okay, at least if the recipient(s) of your message know that you are planning a trip.


----------



## Grefsen

oskhen said:


> It's grammatically correct, but a bit complicated and strange, I think.



This is precisely the type of feedback that I find to be especially useful.  *

Tusen takk! *


oskhen said:


> *Snart er jeg klar for min tur til Norge/Jeg er snart klar for min tur til Norge* would be a better and more common way of saying it.



Since I will be sending a lot of email to Norway during the next week, I'll make a point of using both of your suggestions.   *

Tusen takk igjen!  *


----------



## Grefsen

aaspraak said:


> If you want to use the word _bli_, it would sound better to use _Snart blir jeg klar..._ or _Jeg blir snart klar..._ than _Snart skal jeg bli klar..._
> 
> Personally I'd probably use _jeg er snart klar._ I also think just _klar for Norge_ is okay, at least if the recipient(s) of your message know that you are planning a trip.



I also really appreciate your good feedback too.  

I will use *"Klar for Norge"* in my emails to my *"fotball venner" *who already know about my trip.

*Tusen takk! *


----------

